# Itaste Svd



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

After all this time I have found the reason why I had so much trouble with my SVD in the beginning...

If you have a look at these two batteries you will see they are not the same size... but they are both marked as 18650's! The one on the left I got first at the same time as the SVD and the SVD seemed faulty... but with the replacement I also ordered some new batteries and used those when they arrived and the SVD seemed to work fine. The funny sized one I had at the back of drawer and had never used it again but donated it to my mate along with the SID. He phoned in a state when his first battery ran out and he put the other one (one on the left) into the SID... she no work because she no close and she is longer and fatter than a normal 18650.

So I have to apologize for being ugly to the SVD all this time... it appears as it was a lemon battery all along!



Sorry iTaste SVD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Did you get those from us Rob? Those ICR?


----------



## mohamed (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> After all this time I have found the reason why I had so much trouble with my SVD in the beginning...
> 
> If you have a look at these two batteries you will see they are not the same size... but they are both marked as 18650's! The one on the left I got first at the same time as the SVD and the SVD seemed faulty... but with the replacement I also ordered some new batteries and used those when they arrived and the SVD seemed to work fine. The funny sized one I had at the back of drawer and had never used it again but donated it to my mate along with the SID. He phoned in a state when his first battery ran out and he put the other one (one on the left) into the SID... she no work because she no close and she is longer and fatter than a normal 18650.
> 
> ...


@Rob it takes a real man to apologise to a APV.well done 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mohamed (30/4/14)

Is the one on the left a self protected battery?iv noticed that the vtr only uses non protected 18650 batteries.and innokins website does state this.but only researched after battery was ordered so the hinge would not close with a self protected battery.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Yes its an icr which is a self protected battery and will not work. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Did you get those from us Rob? Those ICR?



Yip the one I returned with the SVD and you sent me a new battery with the new SVD... but I kept the other one and only discovered it was a lemon today!  It's been sitting at the back of the drawer. BUt don't sweat it Stroods... it was part of the learning curve and I'll just throw it into the gorge.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes its an icr which is a self protected battery and will not work.



Ahhhh what is supposed to go into?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

I am so sorry Rob! Thats completely my fault. I will send you a new battery with your next order  just went back and checked the order definitely my fault. Sorry uncle Rob 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh what is supposed to go into?



You can use them in mechs although I wouldnt advise it. We bought those in when we first started and had no idea what we were doing. One must have gotten mixed up with the imr's somehow. Will send you a replacement

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am so sorry Rob! Thats completely my fault. I will send you a new battery with your next order  just went back and checked the order definitely my fault. Sorry uncle Rob



Thanks Stroods! Appreciate that!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Stroods! Appreciate that!  What are these bigger ones supposed to go into!



Replied above 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Replied above
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Hehehe just realised now when I re-read it... edited messages! Thanks Stroods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

i think my SVD is gone bananas!

i got a 0.9ohm coil on the russian, which worked perfectly fine on the SVD until last night.

all of a sudden, it read 0.0A- meaning that the resistance is too low. i take off the russian, screw onto the nemesis, fire, have a few pulls then put back into the SVD.

it then reads 1.0ohm, and works fine. i pull a few drags, recheck the ohms, and it reads 1.8. 

anyway, pull another few, recheck, then it reads 2.3ohms.

now im thinking, WHAT THE HELL.

i put it on the ohms reader, it reads 0.89ohms, back onto the SVD, it doesnt fire.

what could be the issue here?


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

there sounds like a loose connection somewhere ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

I had the same issue with my SVD and my igo-l..

Turned out that one of the coil legs was coming lose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> I had the same issue with my SVD and my igo-l..
> 
> Turned out that one of the coil legs was coming lose


ahhhh, ok ill need to check that

will it still be fine to vape on the nemmy?


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

I would fix the coil first, don't want a short on the mech.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> ahhhh, ok ill need to check that
> 
> will it still be fine to vape on the nemmy?


It will fire on the neme but remember you are gonna put your battery under variable load because of a bad connection so that is would be unsafe in my books.

Rather fix the coil first

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

what a schlep

i can only do that after work


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

wait, hold on

so if i didnt check this atty on the SVD, what position would that have put me in?

i dont notice any difference in the vape, how else would i have known the coil might be faulty?


----------



## dragontw (22/5/14)

@Riaz You have a short on your coil. Be careful you can damage your mods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

so that means no vaping for me today


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

oh nooooo!!! that's a horrible idea @Riaz  is there nobody on the forum that's close by that can help you out???


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Eish dude, that's why I had to get more devices after my MVP decided to die. Now I keep my stingray at work, my nemesis at home and my mvp goes with me at all times in between. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (22/5/14)

Just tighten the coil screws. If the leg is already broken just undo the screw push the leg deeper in and tighten again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

yes @RezaD thats what i plan to do

ive got my tools with me (ive learnt to carry them with me EVERYWHERE) 

only thing is, im at work, and cant sit at my desk and fix it now

my manager sits right behind me, its bad enough that he sees me on ecigssa ALL day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> yes @RezaD thats what i plan to do
> 
> ive got my tools with me (ive learnt to carry them with me EVERYWHERE)
> 
> ...


dude it is a matter of sanity, if he expects quality work from you then he needs to understand that vaping facilitates that and fixing your kit is of paramount importance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

ok, after some motivation from @BhavZ i have started the process

rolled some cotton, ready to rewick

(i need to do this in stages so bare with me)

then, remove juice (im putting it back into the juice bottle- cant let em lovely juice go to waste)

right, old wick out

SHIT, manager just stood up now- LEAN FORWARD TO COVER UP ALL PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok im safe

old wick out, inspect coil, seems the one side of the coil is touching the base. right, take clutch pencil and lift it up

ok all seems to be fine, lemme do a quick dry burn of the coil on nemmy and SVD to test 

nemmy firing ever so beautifully- BRIGHT red

now for the svd- shit, reading 0.8ohms and not firing

what now?

theres clearly no shorts on the coil

am i safe? can i continue to use on the nemmy?

bare in mind the svd only reads to one decimal, so this could be a 0.7odd coil reading as 0.8 on the svd


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Test the reading a few times, if it jumps, then there is still a short

If the reading is constant then there is no short


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Is 0.8 not too low for the SVD?


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Is 0.8 not too low for the SVD?


Depends on the svd

mine will fire a 0.80 ohm coil


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

shit man, things are getting way out of hand here

yesterday i filled the russian WHILE DRIVING- yes bottom filled it, and today im rewicking and checking coils at my desk

what next

VAPE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Depends on the svd
> 
> mine will fire a 0.80 ohm coil


mine was firing fine up until last night


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> mine was firing fine up until last night


Bring it with to the meet, we can have a look at it and see if there is anything wrong with it

Does your SVD usually fire 0.8ohm coils?


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Bring it with to the meet, we can have a look at it and see if there is anything wrong with it
> 
> Does your SVD usually fire 0.8ohm coils?


i tested the coil on the svd about 4 times now, and it read 0.8 all 4 times

yes it usually fires the coil at that ohms

ill bring it with saturday anyways


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

If you set the watts too low when heating a 0.8ohm coil I noticed it won't fire, I have to set my 0.8ohm coil to 15watts to get it to fire


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you set the watts too low when heating a 0.8ohm coil I noticed it won't fire, I have to set my 0.8ohm coil to 15watts to get it to fire


mine is also on 15W

ag doesnt matter, im rocking the nemmy now so its all good

thanks for the motivation to rewick it


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> mine is also on 15W
> 
> ag doesnt matter, im rocking the nemmy now so its all good
> 
> thanks for the motivation to rewick it


Cool man

Glad you are vaping again


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

all you guys firing your subohm coils on a device not designed for subohming, should you really be suprised when it doesn't want to perform anymore? yes the manufacturer did a great job on the device that lets you get away with running said device much lower than it's rated safety specs, but it's also putting a lot of extra strain on the device. it's like over revving your cars engine, eventually something will go wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

denizenx said:


> all you guys firing your subohm coils on a device not designed for subohming, should you really be suprised when it doesn't want to perform anymore? yes the manufacturer did a great job on the device that lets you get away with running said device much lower than it's rated safety specs, but it's also putting a lot of extra strain on the device. it's like over revving your cars engine, eventually something will go wrong


personally I don't vape off my SVD at anything lower than 1.2ohms but I do use my SVD to test my coils for builds at 0.8ohms or higher, and testing I mean I fire it once or twice to make sure there is no short and then slap it on the neme


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

i hope i didnt damage the SVD


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

i used too little cotton when i rewicked this morning, and now its tasting like burnt @ss 

gona rewick soon soon


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i used too little cotton when i rewicked this morning, and now its tasting like burnt @ss
> 
> gona rewick soon soon


How do even know what that tastes like 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

well if i had to guess, it would be like this is tasting right now 

i just rewicked it now, letting it set for a few minutes, then immina get my vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/5/14)

I am sure some of the experts will have a look at your SVD tomorrow and give a diagnostic on it.

I am not jacked up on electronics but will help where I can.


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

i rebuilt my coil last night- parallel coil, came out to 1.0ohm- which i was aiming for.

works perfectly on the SVD, so all seems to be ok

ill bring it with anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------

